# Systmes > Windows > IIS > [IIS 7] Accs au fichier de l'application

## Champouil

Bonjour,

Je voudrai ajouter une application asp.net (F4.0) sur IIS.
L'appli  t dvelopper sur un pc autre que le serveur.
Je l'ai donc copier sur le serveur, et au moment de l'ajouter  mon site web, quand je fais "Tester les paramtres...", j'ai une erreur qui me dit :

Autorisation : Impossible de vrifier laccs au chemin (C:/monChemin)

J'aurai donc voulu savoir comment modifier laccs  ce dossier pour qu'il soit accepter par IIS.

PS : Mon serveur  un nom de domaine.

----------


## suchiwa

> Bonjour,
> 
> Je voudrai ajouter une application asp.net (F4.0) sur IIS.
> L'appli  t dvelopper sur un pc autre que le serveur.
> Je l'ai donc copier sur le serveur, et au moment de l'ajouter  mon site web, quand je fais "Tester les paramtres...", j'ai une erreur qui me dit :
> 
> Autorisation : Impossible de vrifier laccs au chemin (C:/monChemin)
> 
> J'aurai donc voulu savoir comment modifier laccs  ce dossier pour qu'il soit accepter par IIS.
> ...


Bonjour,

Vrifie les autorisations au niveau de ton dossier, qu'il est au moins les droits de lecture pour le groupe "users". Sinon avec le groupe qui lance IIS (soit un compte de service, soit ceui par dfaut LOCALSYSTEM ou NETWORKSERVICE).

Vincent

----------


## Champouil

Ok, merci pour la rponse.

Mais... comment je fais ? parce-que j'ai mis les droits pour "utilisateurs" et "SERVICE RESEAU" ( qui je pense est l'quivalent de NETWORKSERVICE :s ) et rien.

----------

